# Ear Infection



## Rondah

I have an ear infection  I have mullen garlic, and I would really rather not go on antibiotics. Does anyone know of any other natural remedies?


----------



## mammabooh

Have you tried hydrogen peroxide? It always works like a charm for us. I use it when I feel like I'm getting a cold too.


----------



## Jeff54321

I have seen Grapefruit Seed Extract used for ear infections with tremendous success.


----------



## Terri

Ibuprofin might take enough of the swelling out to allow it to drain. Sometimes with an ear infection, the eustacian tubes swell shut.


----------



## kitaye

USe an ice pack on your ear for a little while, to reduce swelling, then use peroxide as suggested above. IF it comes back after that or you have severe pain you'll need to go to the Dr for drops.


----------



## Woodpecker

how do you use the peroxide?


----------



## Rondah

Thanks a ton guys, I'll take some ibuprofen, ice it, and pour some peroxide in there and see what happens ::crossed fingers::
I'll check and see if my mulin garlic has grapeseed extract in it, for some reason that rings a bell.


----------



## marinemomtatt

You could also try a slice of ONION on your ear, it works to draw out infection. Also eliminate ALL DAIRY for the time being.

We use and a warmed Mullein and Garlic oil inside the ear canal, the onion on the outside and internally we eat Garlic (raw)


----------



## Rondah

OUCH! I put hydrogen peroxide in my ear and it hurt! Is that normal? I left it in there in spite of the pain, but I'm wondering if it should hurt!?


----------



## Hobbes

Dilute some oregano oil with olive oil and rub a dab or two BEHIND your ear (not in your ear). It works quickly to start killing the infection and start healing.


----------



## mammabooh

Rondah said:


> OUCH! I put hydrogen peroxide in my ear and it hurt! Is that normal? I left it in there in spite of the pain, but I'm wondering if it should hurt!?


Hmmm...I've never had it hurt. Perhaps there is an open wound in there...if so, I don't think I would continue to use it. I'm not sure what to tell you, though. Maybe it just caused extra pressure and made it hurt.


----------



## mammabooh

Dreamy said:


> how do you use the peroxide?


I just get in bed with my sore ear facing the ceiling. I then pour in about a capfull of peroxide. I let it bubble for 5 minutes or so and then sit up and allow the stuff to drain onto a tissue. I can always smell it if our son is getting an ear infection and I give him a treatment with the peroxide. It has worked every time but once...that time, he had been swimming and woke up the next day in severe pain. We broke down and went to the doc for that one.


----------



## Rondah

Mamma my dh wants me to keep using it because it was bubbling and cracking like crazy, and after I poured it out, it felt a little better.  I think it worked a bit because it hurts less now.  
I hope this works, I am prone to ear infections and I hate going on antibiotics. 
Thank you so much for all the great tips


----------



## Pink_Carnation

To help with the ear draining try chewing sugar free gum. Xylitol will kill the bacteria and some of the sugar free stuff use that. If you don't want any sugar substitutes I would try jerky or something else that gives your mouth a workout. This helps things drain. This works best as preventative though.

PS keep xylitol away from dogs...it is very toxic to them


----------



## Woodpecker

mammabooh said:


> I just get in bed with my sore ear facing the ceiling. I then pour in about a capfull of peroxide. I let it bubble for 5 minutes or so and then sit up and allow the stuff to drain onto a tissue. I can always smell it if our son is getting an ear infection and I give him a treatment with the peroxide. It has worked every time but once...that time, he had been swimming and woke up the next day in severe pain. We broke down and went to the doc for that one.


thanks!


----------



## jamala

I got some Wallys ear oil at the health food store and it works for me


----------



## Lilacs&Willows

I make my own oil with garlic and add tea tree oil and clove oil.....helps with the pain and feels so good. I warm the bottle of oil in a cup of warm water and it is very soothing.


----------



## mammabooh

How's the ear now, Rondah?


----------



## Rondah

mammabooh said:


> How's the ear now, Rondah?


Thanks for asking  
It's still so swollen I have to take advil just to get peroxide in there. I've been doing the mullen garlic at night, and peroxide a few times during the day. I've had ear infections off and on my whole life, and I hate them. I am pretty adamantly against going on antibiotics, so I'll keep doing what I'm doing, in hopes it works. I'll let you know when it clears up


----------



## mammabooh

I'm sorry to hear that it is still troubling you. Are you getting grief from anyone about the antibiotic refusal?


----------



## marinemomtatt

Rondah....Are you eating a lot of dairy products?
Another thought...any food allergies?


----------



## Rondah

mammabooh said:


> I'm sorry to hear that it is still troubling you. Are you getting grief from anyone about the antibiotic refusal?


No, my dh is pretty much against 99% of medications. I used to get bladder infections all the time, and was on antibiotics for them. One time I tried drinking a few gallons of water a day, and I was able to kick it completely, since then, we both try every other option before relying on antibiotics. 

Marinemom hmm I wonder if I'm allergic to dairy. I'll cut out all dairy and see if that helps.


----------



## farmer_nurse

Rhonda,
Try sweet oil. I get it at our local pharmacy. It is an over the counter. A drop or two in the ear a couple of times a day should do the trick. I have no idea how it works, just know that it does. Also, have you tried candling your ear. A friend of mine swears by it. She does her own but I'm afraid of starting my hair on fire so I'd have someone else do it. When I was young, I'd get swimmers ear a lot. Clenching down with my teeth on an aspirin on the side of the ear ache seemed to do the trick.
Hope it clears up for you. There is not much worse than an ear ache.
Cindy


----------



## Rondah

My ear hasn't hurt at ALL today! 

The hydrogen peroxide, and mullen garlic did the trick  

Thank you!


----------



## Rondah

rose2005 said:


> Rondah, I have had ear pain on and off since June. Tried everything including antibiotics.
> The doctor saw some swelling but nothing that could be causing such pain and for such a length of time.
> 
> Yesterday I found the true cause of it all. I now have yet another wisdom tooth, on the left hand side top. Right at the very very back of my jaw...the tooth has come in sideways, as in through my gum line. So I guess another dentist appointment is in order!
> Why of why are my wisdom teeth coming in at my age? (40). The dentist says I have a small mouth.
> 
> Just thought I would share, in case that could be your problem too.
> 
> Rose.


I don't have wisdom teeth  

It could be worse, the dentist could have said you had the biggest mouth he ever saw. Jim would have material to use against you, for life! Are you getting your wisdom teeth out?


----------



## Rondah

I haven't had any pain today :bouncy: what a relief!

I think you should get them out. Ear/dental pain is awful.


----------



## mammabooh

Glad to hear it, Rondah!


----------



## Rondah

Well I thought I'd kicked my ear infection, but it was just getting worse in there. I can't talk (laryngitis) now, because the infection went from my ears to my throat. The doctor said my ear canals were filled with puss. I've been sweating all night in bed, and I thought it was from stress, it turns out it was from this infection. 
I got a prescription for cipro, and the doc gave me a narcotic cough syrup, that is making me loopy, and now the pain is so bad I can't sleep at all.  I'm having a serious pity part over here.


----------



## mammabooh

Rondah said:


> Well I thought I'd kicked my ear infection, but it was just getting worse in there. I can't talk (laryngitis) now, because the infection went from my ears to my throat. The doctor said my ear canals were filled with puss. I've been sweating all night in bed, and I thought it was from stress, it turns out it was from this infection.
> I got a prescription for cipro, and the doc gave me a narcotic cough syrup, that is making me loopy, and now the pain is so bad I can't sleep at all.  I'm having a serious pity part over here.


Awww...I'll join your party. That just stinks! Does the doc have any idea why you get the ear infections so often?


----------



## Yvonne

Don't play around with repeated ear infections. If Cipro doesn't clear it up go see ent specialist. Ear infections have been my medical history. The last one didn't respond to two rounds of antibiotics, Cipro included. Long story short, saw a specialist, had a cat scan and am scheduled for surgery Dec 1 due to a condition called cholesteatoma:

http://www.entkent.com/cholesteatoma.htmlan 

I'm not saying that's what wrong but a least go get it ruled out.

This happens to mainly children and young people, I'm 65. 

Hope you are better soon.


----------



## Rondah

mammabooh said:


> Awww...I'll join your party. That just stinks! Does the doc have any idea why you get the ear infections so often?


He didn't say... 
I think maybe I'm getting worse. The pain is bad. I better go to bed.


----------



## Rondah

Yvonne said:


> Don't play around with repeated ear infections. If Cipro doesn't clear it up go see ent specialist. Ear infections have been my medical history. The last one didn't respond to two rounds of antibiotics, Cipro included. Long story short, saw a specialist, had a cat scan and am scheduled for surgery Dec 1 due to a condition called cholesteatoma:
> 
> http://www.entkent.com/cholesteatoma.htmlan
> 
> I'm not saying that's what wrong but a least go get it ruled out.
> 
> This happens to mainly children and young people, I'm 65.
> 
> Hope you are better soon.


that link isn't working for me. I feel rotten, I'm off to bed.


----------



## stockdogtta

When using peroxide in the ear be sure to put some alcohol in afterwards and then let drain out in a minute or two. Peroxide only keeps your ear moist and infection wont completely clear up. Sure the alcohol burns like the dickens but dries out the inside of your ear... any ear infections I have clears right up. A doc told me about the alcohol thing one time when I went for an ear infection and I told him of using peroxide.


----------



## Yvonne

Sorry about the link. Do a search on Cholesteatoma and mastoid surgery. Lots of times there is so much pus in the ear canal that an untrained PC can't see what is happening to the ear drum. An ENT has a little vacuum that cleans this out, doesn't hurt, to get a better view of the ear canal and drum.


----------



## Karen

My favorite cure all for infection is Goldenseal -- always in tincture form. This stuff works for everything and usually within a day. 

Just put a couple of dropperfulls in a tiny bit of water and drink it. Take it every 3-4 hours. It's a very bitter herb so it's nasty tasting, but worth it!

If you ever get a toothache, put some in warm water and swish it around in your mouth before swallowing.


----------



## Rondah

I'm a little better now (I think  ) I have three more days on the antibiotic, then I'm going back to the doctor to find out if the infection is gone. I hate hate hate taking pharmaceudical antibiotics. GAH. 
The cipro is making me sick to my stomach, and really dizzy. 
Thanks for all the good advice everyone


----------

